# Ducato 2.8 Fuel Filter Change Advice



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

I am about to change the diesel fuel filter on my Hymer B524, 2005, 2.8 Ltr., Fiat Ducato, any advice on requirement for / method of "bleeding" the fuel system post change-out would be appreciated.
My last m-home was on a 2.5 Ltr. Peugeot turbo diesel and filter "bleeding" was easy with a little in-built hand pump bled to the filter water bleed line at the bottom of the element body.
The 2.8 Ltr. JTD Fiat does not seem to have this facility hence the question ?

I would gladly leave this task to my local dealer / vehicle supplier except for my experience with his pre-delivery "full service" on purchase of the van last year, second hand, 7 K. miles on the clock, none of the filters, oil, air or fuel had been changed, this was very obvious, I would very much doubt that the engine oil had been changed either !
On the other hand, the self employed mechanic who services all the family cars could be trusted with ones life, while still a young man he has been trained by his father to the old, caring, pride in his work, standards, unfortunately, he can not handle an "A" class m-home in his small garage.

This is why I prefer to carry out these tasks by myself if at all possible.

I am wary of causing any damage to the HP diesel injector pump or injectors if this is indeed possible and would appreciate any advice.

Derek P.


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Not totally relevant but I have recently changed the fuel filter on my Focus TDCi, no bleed through facility was provided by Mr Ford, as the fuel filter was the cannister type, I topped up the new with the diesel oil from my spare can. Started first turn of the key.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Your van will be the JTD common rail, the filter should look the exact same as the 2.5, and in the same location - never noticed on mine that the priming pump was missing, anyway it wont really matter - these new diesels should start without bleeding due to the pressures involved - I ran out of derv on the M6, just put the ignition on and off a few time to let the pump kick in and build up and it fired up no problem.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Fuel Filter Change*

Just changed the fuel filter on my van which was manufactured 2006, registered 2007. My fuel filter is located directly behind the air cleaner (bless FIAT for making it nice and easy to get at!!) My filter is a replaceable element rather than a "spin on" canister type.
No bleeding necessary. Just change the filter and then turn the engine over, when it starts feather the throttle a few times to make sure it runs smooth If yours is this type just make sure the O ring is located properly. Again if your filter is located in the same place remove the air cleaner top and element. Hope this helps.
Mashy


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

*Ducato 2.8 Fuel Filter Change*

Many thanks to all parties who responded and offered advice.
Fuel filter successfully changed out today.

For information, there were 3 different filters listed in the "Fram" range, I do not have a local, commercial Fiat dealer so could not easily obtain the Fiat makers replacement.
The correct one was the unit with the integral water detector switch mounted at the bottom of the filter cartridge, the other 2 listed units just had a drain cap at the bottom. This makes the replacement more costly as you are buying the switch and connector as well.

As already commented, the biggest job is removal of the air cleaner filter body and all the associated air hoses in order to get at the fuel filter.
I also replaced the hose clips with screw type "jubilee" clips as I found the original units impossible to re-latch once removed, requires a special compression tool I would imagine.

I did pre-fill the new cartridge with diesel, probably not necessary as on switching on the ignition a pump can be heard running which cuts out after a short time and a few "gurgles" from the diesel system.
I repeated this procedure a few times before starting the engine which fired-up immediatly.
It is very difficult to leak check the system as I did not want to start the engine with the air filter off in case anything found it`s way into the turbo suction hose, been there before, very costly experience !

Again, many thanks to all parties for response and advice.

Derek P.


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi! 

Does anyone know what these special hose clips are called, how to remove them and are the reuseable ?

Is the dealer really putting new hose clips every time they drain the water from fuel filtel. I kinda doubt it...


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi,

The clips are very easy to remove, just lever off the catch with a small screwdriver and they "ping" off.

I gave up trying to replace them however, just used some good quality jubilee clips, the ones with the hex. heads on the screws.

The original clips would most likely be re-usable if you had the special tool to re-compress to the catch point again, I found this impossible, especially with the big diameter clips on the air cleaner inlet & outlet hoses.

I am certainly quite happy with the jubilee clips and the job will be a lot easier next year.

Derek P.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Totally agree with last post. I recently changed my fuel filter and as others have said the most difficult part is getting to it 8O 
After about an hour of trying every tool in my toolbox, I gave up with the original clips and went out to buy some jubilee replacements. I now have the extra peace of mind knowing that I can remove/replace them with ease just in case of any necessary roadside repairs.


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.

This is what I've found. They certaily look similar, what do you think ? I'll have to take another look.

http://www.fiatforum.com/stilo-guides/163606-how-remove-refit-those-pesky-hose-clips-quickly.html

I'm the kind of guy who likes things OEM


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I tried that with my circlip pliers but could not squeeze them tight enough to snap back together.
I will stick with jubilee clips.


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

trevorf said:


> I tried that with my circlip pliers but could not squeeze them tight enough to snap back together.
> I will stick with jubilee clips.


Agreed, would need quite hefty pliers I would think and it is also very difficult to exactly re-position the clip in it`s original indents.
Jubilee clips with a decent hex headed screw for a small socket does the biz for me.

Derek P.


----------

